# Legal Drag racing



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

I did a quick search and couldn't find anything, but since I'm impatient, I'll just ask...

Where in the SoCal area can I legally drag race or bracket race? Also, what all is required to do it? Thanks!


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Palmdale has a track where many people go, although the elevation is pretty high, so your time might not be as good as expected. You can also go to LACR IIRC.

As far as I know, for most tracks, you have to have a rollcage if you run in the 11's. Otherwise, just have your car in good condition (all lugs, no leaks, etc....)


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

you can go to Irwindale speed way off the 605 but its only 1/8 of am mile track and its on thrusday nights. you can try that there lots of cars and lots of hotrods.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

www.racelegal.com


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

rsenal200sx said:


> *you can go to Irwindale speed way off the 605 but its only 1/8 of am mile track and its on thrusday nights. you can try that there lots of cars and lots of hotrods.  *


W3rd!!!! 

I am going there this thursday night. It costs $20 to race and $10 to spectate. Dont forget to have a battery tie down or you cant race.


----------



## mysergoesvroom (Jun 30, 2003)

haha...you must not have looked long! haha...damn i wanna move to so cali!


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

AznVirus said:


> *www.racelegal.com  *


Cool Site Virus... thanks. Is San Diego the only track?


----------



## BubbaG (Jul 27, 2003)

Irwindale Speedway, California Speedway, LACR, and the stuff down in San Diego.


----------



## SR20_Xe (Aug 22, 2003)

i might hit up Irwindale Speedway thursday if you wanna meet up.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

SR20_Xe said:


> *i might hit up Irwindale Speedway thursday if you wanna meet up. *


im going this thursday if you want to meet up, im one of the only sentras there.


----------



## SR20_Xe (Aug 22, 2003)

was out there last night looked for you. found another sentra Black b13 DET... 

i ran real crappy pro going to go again next thursday or LACR friday.


----------



## 97SentraGirl (Apr 30, 2002)

It's been awhile since I've raced there but Carlsbad in northern SD county has a decent 1/4 mile track. http://carlsbadrags.tripod.com/

I heard it's better now than when I used to race there where domestics got 4 times as many runs in. It used to be $18 to race and you needed long pants, no open toed shoes or sandals, and a helmet.


----------

